# What is this bike and date - it appears military from the stamped number?



## Andrew Tizzard (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi

This is my first posting so please be patient if I get things slightly muddled .

I have recently acquired this bicycle, this is my first departure from WW2 BSA despatch rider bikes which are my passion (sorry). It appears to be a civilian, originally black model with 44 teeth 7.5" crank and 28" wheels, bits look non-standard but overall it hangs together well. The dark olive green has been crudely over painted onto the original black, the white on the mudguards is painted over the green and the number which has been stamped just under the saddle is 'WD 94417' with a military 'Crows foot'. And the frame under the bottom bracket is stamped BSA.

Any ideas?

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 20, 2015)

The serial number format and location is consistent with BSA manufactured frames, According to research done by Alvin Smith, BSA adapted the W prefix for 1934, used WA for 1935 and so on, so WD should be 1938 manufacture. I'm used to seeing BSA from this period with the eponymous chainwheel, so maybe it's a replacement crankset or a contract manufactured, private label brand? Given the era and stirrup brakes, it should be the equivalent of one of the BSA roadster variants.


----------



## Andrew Tizzard (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information - that is very helpful!


----------

